# Police Certificate from Al-Khobar, Saudi Arabia



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I have recieved request for police certificate today. 

I am currently living as an expat in Al-Khobar, Saudi Arabia.
So I will need Police clearance certificate from Saudi Arabia too.

I have read the document 'character panel' from DIAC, which details the procedure to get the PCC or ‘No Previous Conviction Certificate' as per saudia.

So my questions are basically to some one who have already applied for Saudia's PCC.

*1.* How do I get reference letter from Australian Emabssy? Can I get this license from Australian Consulate in Khobar too or do I have to go to Riyadh Embassy?

*2.* From where should I get this letter attested from? Can you provide any approximate address?

*3. *And which police station I need to submit this, there are many in Khobar? Can you provide approximate address?

*4.* How many days does it normally take?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear rackspace;

Information is provided at this link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Hope it might be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

As I said, I have already read it. But there are many specifics which are missing in this document.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

rackspace said:


> As I said, I have already read it. But there are many specifics which are missing in this document.


I would suggest you to please check with the said KSA department directly and in case of any issue refer to your CO and DIAC.

Thanks.


----------



## dani5h (May 26, 2014)

Hey rackspace. Were you able to get your PCC from Saudi? I am actually in the Australian immigration process myself right now and would like some guidance about how to do the same. Any help will be appreciated it. I am a resident of Riyadh (Originally from Pakistan)

Regards,

Danish


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

dani5h said:


> Hey rackspace. Were you able to get your PCC from Saudi? I am actually in the Australian immigration process myself right now and would like some guidance about how to do the same. Any help will be appreciated it. I am a resident of Riyadh (Originally from Pakistan)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Danish


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/160517-explaining-pcc-saudi-arabia-5.html

This is being discussed already on the above thread...I believe you will get all your answers here....


----------



## dani5h (May 26, 2014)

Thanks as1984


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

rackspace said:


> I have recieved request for police certificate today.
> 
> I am currently living as an expat in Al-Khobar, Saudi Arabia.
> So I will need Police clearance certificate from Saudi Arabia too.
> ...



1. How do I get reference letter from Australian Emabssy? Can I get this license from Australian Consulate in Khobar too or do I have to go to Riyadh Embassy? - Email them with your application copy, passport copy and iqama copy

*2.* From where should I get this letter attested from? Can you provide any approximate address? - MOFA near Gulf Palace

*3. *And which police station I need to submit this, there are many in Khobar? Can you provide approximate address? - Khobar Corniche Police Station, 1st Floor, Office #4

*4.* How many days does it normally take? - One week to get the letter from Embassy, two more weeks to get PCC from the police station


----------



## egyptmylove (Jul 14, 2014)

Non-Saudi citizens
Currently non-Saudi citizens are unable to obtain a police certificate from Saudi Arabia. However, you will need to provide the Department with a copy of your final exit document, and, if you were employed while in Saudi Arabia, a letter from your previous employer


What does this mean?have i to leave ksa to have The pcc if i am a non citizen?


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

egyptmylove said:


> Non-Saudi citizens
> Currently non-Saudi citizens are unable to obtain a police certificate from Saudi Arabia. However, you will need to provide the Department with a copy of your final exit document, and, if you were employed while in Saudi Arabia, a letter from your previous employer
> 
> What does this mean?have i to leave ksa to have The pcc if i am a non citizen?


This is applicable if you are currently not in KSA..if you are still in KSA you can obtain the PCC fairly by going through the steps above..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Only countries like KSA make Egypt feel like an advanced country ..... 15 pounds (almost $2 USD), give your fingerprints and have your photo taken, and voila get it the next day ....


----------



## Aus_Ques (Nov 16, 2014)

I have made Visa Application. A CO has not yet been assigned to me.
Do I have to wait for CO to be assigned and ask me for PCC, or can I do it now ?
Is there any document that CO provides which helps me in obtaining the PCC ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Aus_Ques said:


> I have made Visa Application. A CO has not yet been assigned to me.
> Do I have to wait for CO to be assigned and ask me for PCC, or can I do it now ?
> Is there any document that CO provides which helps me in obtaining the PCC ?


Option 1 : call the embassy, ask for the letter, pay for the letter + delivery, attest, request PCC, translate PCC

Option 2 : wait for CO allocation, CO will email the embassy , embassy will courier the letter to you (you pay only for delivery), attest, request PCC, translate PCC


----------



## Aus_Ques (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks. 
1- You mean the CO will send the letter to Embassy of my own country in KSA. Right?
2- Attest from MOI or MOFA?
3- Request PCC from nearest Police Station? I am living in Jubail.
4- Is it better to start it myself to save time later? or CO gives time for this?
5- How long does it take when you submit Visa Application, till assignemnt of a CO


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Aus_Ques said:


> Thanks. 1- You mean the CO will send the letter to Embassy of my own country in KSA. Right? 2- Attest from MOI or MOFA? 3- Request PCC from nearest Police Station? I am living in Jubail. 4- Is it better to start it myself to save time later? or CO gives time for this? 5- How long does it take when you submit Visa Application, till assignemnt of a CO


1- in KSA
2- attest from MOFA, then use the attested letter to request PCC from MOI
3- yes
4- no, wait. Doing it now costs more and will shorten your FED
5- 6-10 weeks


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Just remember that it is KSA ... everything works slow there! If Initial Entry Date is not of a concern to you (if you plan to travel immediately after grant of visa), then it is better to start the process now .. it will cost you around 400 SR more if you don't wait for CO allocation.....


----------



## Aus_Ques (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.

Did you apply PCC in KSA? How long is the average time here to obtain PCC, and what is the additional cost for?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

yes I did apply it from Khobar... it took me 5 weeks to obtain... around 380 SR more without the CO allocation...


----------



## Cresform (Apr 23, 2015)

*Ok*

So you said email to australian embassy in riyadh upon getting the letter from diac right? @huss81.
So No need to go to embassy and afterwards within a week they will send the letter to me in damam via post. How does it work. 
And is it necessary to first submit EOI and recieve the requiremnt of character certificate from diac in the form of request letter to process and recieve the letter from australian embassy


----------



## Cresform (Apr 23, 2015)

*Police certificate*

How much time CO gives to obtain letter and submit back. 
In thread its mentioned upto ten weeks so do we have this much time.

And if Co emails embassy, does embassydirectly sends the letter to us. How they know our delivery address and how we pay embassy? Or is it that embassy calls us or emails us and ask for our credit card details so they may charge us for delivery and inturn get delivery address? Is it something like this.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

I need to know the steps getting PCC from Dammam Saudi Arabia


----------

